# How do you store problematic equipment for the winter?



## anymanusa (Mar 27, 2017)

I've got a generator that does not care if I run it dry with stabilized fuel every year, the needle WILL stick and I'll have to take apart the bowl to clean. This year I decided to try leaving it full of seafoam treated gas. Better plan?


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 27, 2017)

Get some trufuel. I would tell you to get motomix but it has oil in it. Moto is the most pure fuel trufuel is next best plus you can buy without oil. In my past gas Generator I would run it dry and then drain the bowl. If you run your generator long enough for trufuel to flush out your lines and carb and then have trouble with the carb later I might consider it's a carb problem. I went diesel. The gas is crappy out of a pump unless you buy no [emoji535].

Seafoam my clean it all well but it can not change pump gas into acceptable fuel for long term storage, imho


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I've got two dirt bikes (Yamaha BW 200's) that do the same thing. Gotta pull the carbs and remove needle jets. It's a PITA. 

Nothing I can do will change that fact. And I have tried!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Make your own ethanol free fuel for storage. Easy peasy.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm glad we don't have gasahol here. Fuel lasts a few years generally without any trouble.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 4, 2017)

I've had better luck with the marine stable than the regular. 4 years ago I started getting ethanol free 91 octane from from a small airport and that has solved the problem for me for seasonal equipment. I can also get 100LL at the airport and it lasts for years.
I generally like to store my equipment full of fuel in a cool dry location.


----------



## plutus (Apr 4, 2017)

Use trufuel tf3 or trufuel 50:1. I would recommend sticking with tf3


----------



## michael j (Apr 17, 2017)

I buy non alcohol pump gas for all my small equipment. Never any more problems. Just started a mower that hasn't run in 2 years... Fired right up. 

I always pull mine to TDC too. Suppose to close the valves and leave the ridge on the top. Don't know if it helps, but it surely can't hurt.


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 17, 2017)

I just got really good at rebuilding carbs, for the most part good fuel and stabilizer has taken care of 95% of the stuff but there's always one or two engines that need some attention and it's always a hard diaphragm or blocked fuel passage. Never had a needle stuck bad enough that a couple sharp raps on the side of the carb with a screwdriver handle won't free them up.


----------

